# FIRE SERVICE PERMIT & PLAN REVIEW FEES 2010



## FM William Burns (Feb 12, 2010)

For those jurisdictions doing so, would you please be so kind to send me your fee schedule for permit fees and plan review fees.  Due to the economy our jurisdiction is looking at starting a permit process for our services in plan review and associated inspection.

Please PM me with details, associated forms and name of jurisdiction or an email where I can reach you to gather the information.  Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: FIRE SERVICE PERMIT & PLAN REVIEW FEES 2010

I was going to send you a private message but apprently I've been blocked from doing so.  Good Luck with your permit process.  i hope it works out for you.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: FIRE SERVICE PERMIT & PLAN REVIEW FEES 2010

Since Michigan's economy is one of the nation's worst and their unemployment rate is one of the highest, has anyone questioned the wisdom of increasing costs on the private sector - which really is in the position to create jobs????????


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: FIRE SERVICE PERMIT & PLAN REVIEW FEES 2010

Big Mac:

Don’t know why you experienced a blockage?  I don’t have anyone blocked and if you would, please try again and let me know if it doesn’t work and I will contact the site administrator.  I have received 4 PM’s so far so I don’t get why you had trouble.

Coug Dad:

Yes, we have the worst economy in the country and the #1 un-employment ranking in the country.  Regarding the exploration of establishing a permit fee schedule for fire inspection services; it’s strictly being considered to generate revenue for the department since we don’t want to layoff any personnel.  We are at minimum staffing presently and the inspection and review services have historically been free of charge while serving as 3rd party for the county and building department for their lack in fire suppression and protection qualifications and so they could keep the money via their jurisdictional permitting and not out source to a private sector vendor for said services.  It’s not my plan but the bosses are exploring all possibilities during this train wreck and we are just riding the rails.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: FIRE SERVICE PERMIT & PLAN REVIEW FEES 2010

FM: If you do not receive the PM let myself or Jeff know. I don't see any restriction on Big Mac.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: FIRE SERVICE PERMIT & PLAN REVIEW FEES 2010



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> FM: If you do not receive the PM let myself or Jeff know. I don't see any restriction on Big Mac.


No one is restricted on PMs.  Don't know what that is all about.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: FIRE SERVICE PERMIT & PLAN REVIEW FEES 2010

I sent a pm to FM! His box must be full! :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: FIRE SERVICE PERMIT & PLAN REVIEW FEES 2010

Nope, I got it and Jeff's and sent you guys a reply.  I'm just at our church today cooking my famous spaghetti sauce (all day) for our spaghetti dinner tomorrow for the youth fundraiser (all code compliant too BTW     )

Trying to catch some of the Olympics on-line too :?

I don't know why BM couldn't send me a PM either and thanks for checking.


----------

